# How to be more chilled and less serious



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

damiencoold said:


> not good at all, i cant keep a linear thought, let alone verbalize it.


Main/Anachronic Order - Television Tropes & Idioms ?

10 Best TED Talks on Storytelling | drew gneiser


anecdotes: see this guy (scroll down then up for chronological order) I Am a Japanese School Teacher | Gaijin Chronicles | Page 6

http://www.butyoudontlooksick.com/wpress/articles/written-by-christine/the-spoon-theory/ Spoon theory explained in a narrative structure


----------



## Koboremi (Sep 8, 2013)

Add a hint of sarcasm to everything you say. People will never take anything you say seriously again but they will laugh a lot, because they'll assume that it's a joke and they don't want to seem stupid. This is also a great way to insult people to their face without things becoming awkward.


----------



## Maryll (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe try to figure out what is funny about those things you think about anyway? You can joke about almost anything :tongue: Look at things from a distance? Take things less serious is a advice not that useful to you, I guess ... 
Pick up the light manner of others and not turn it into a serious tone? Say things in a way similar when they are joking around (like when they are ironic, pick something similar in an ironic way --- example : "Ooohh! How I love how we can do now that oh-so useful task!" and then you: "I think I never did something more valuable for mankind!") Irony is the greatest thing in the world (that's not ironic) roud:.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

damiencoold said:


> This is kind of an unusual question, but I'm struggling to add humor to the conversation. The thing is my conversation mostly involves discussing theories and ideas. While I dont care about the fact that most people find it intimidating to talk to me, I still want to change a bit of that. Sometimes I hung out with my best friends and I wanted to have good laugh, but I couldn't help initiating philosophical discussion or so forth. The older I get, the overwhelming I get for reading too much. So what do you guys think? if what I'm asking makes sense, then how can I change the tone of the topic of my convo?


Maybe you're just stressed out man.

Watch some comedy videos on youtube, have a laugh, play a sport, talk to an old person about their history.

You want to "be" more chilled, simply ask yourself, what is in the way of you being that way right now?


----------

